# Upgraded my coffee gear



## Andy2424 (Dec 11, 2015)

After my kitchenaid grinder packed up and the GAGGIA baby twin started making coffee when I wasn't looking&#8230; I decided it was time to upgrade.

Rocket evoluzione v2 and Fiorenzato F4e Nano


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice upgrade !!!!!! Good setup, you must be chuffed with that


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

That looks almost capable of making coffee while you aren't looking, and bringing it to you served up on a tray with a single rose and a hand baked biscotti! Nice!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I know that was meant to be a compliment, but in someways you just likened his Rocket to a b2c machine


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Why can they bake biscotti and bring your coffee in bed?!? (Considers heading to the darkside).... I was referring to the fact his Gaggia baby had started leaking coffee... And suggesting his set up was both awesome enough to risk sentience and sexy enough to marry and make lots of babies with!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

No ... Hence the word "someways" I was referring to it making coffee when he wasn't looking.

dont worry mate I think your rocket looks nothing like a bean to cup machine


----------



## Andy2424 (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks guys

and if it was capable of bringing me coffee and baked goods&#8230; I wouldn't say no


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking really good Andy:good:


----------

